# Question about my GP/Anatolian cross and weight gain.



## aoconnor1 (Jun 19, 2014)

I have a 3.5 year old GP/Anatolian cross. He is a tripawd rescue that I have had since he was 6 weeks old. I have never had a LGD and so forgive my ignorance on this!

My boy William gets very heavy every fall and winter, even though I don't feed him one tiny bit more at all than any other time of the year. It isn't his coat, though he does have a huge winter coat, it is his body fat. Since he is a tripod (right hind leg was removed at the hip from severe abuse as a tiny puppy), so he doesn't get around as much as my other dogs do, but even so, he isn't fat come spring and summer, only fall and winter. 

Is this normal for this cross breed to gain weight like this each fall? I seriously do not change his diet by evens crumb, yet on goes the weight. It makes it harder for him to get up and move around like he normally would be able to do.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Our Beavier did that also. I&#8217;ve heard it&#8217;s natural to put on winter weight, an extra layer of fat while there is plenty of food.


----------



## aoconnor1 (Jun 19, 2014)

Thank you Maura, I am glad it's not just Will doing that.


----------

